# One of those rare days when....



## gbb (5 Oct 2020)

You feel no (or very little) pain .
Don't know why, I take CBD , Ibrufen, fish oil supplements and glucosamine supplements for OA. 
This is maybe the third day in 3 years where I feel so good, almost euphoric, light and bouncy.
One day a year...its not much to ask


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2020)

gbb tries "ibuprofen"...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N9OUaMV9CRU


----------

